# Switch 3PDT "Made in casa"



## GodSaveMetal (Jul 23, 2012)

Es un pequeño tutorial de como hice mi 3pdt made in PERÚ, las fotos son antíguas tomadas con mi cámara web, este es una de mis primeras versiones, es la primera true by pass de 9 pines.
Tiene dos partes, la parte mecánica, esta es la visible; la parte del switch y el PCB, esta no es visible ya que va debajo o dentro del pedal u efecto.
la parte mecánica se realiza con estos componentes: Anexo 1.

Como ven son cosas que se compran en una ferretería y en venta de partes para CATV, ese adaptador de CATV se puede cortar con un cortatuvos miniatura de la siguiente forma: Anexo 2

se le da varias vueltas y se va ajustando de a pocos hasta que se corta fácilmente , en 20 minutos he cortado unos 30 adaptadores.
sale muy cómodo si compras las partes al mayoréo yop suelo comprarlos por docenas o cientos. Siempre es bueno tenerlo a mano, así uno no depende del 3pdt que es recarísimo. Espero les guste esta primera parte.

SALUTIS desde PERÚ!!!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Jul 24, 2012)

Seguimos con el TUTO del 3pdt, ahora viene el armado de las partes:

1-Se corta un ángulo de 2"x1"; en la parte 1" se hace agujero centrado del tamaño del adaptador CATV previamente cortado.
2-Aquí se ve la forma de colocar el adaptador en el agujero, primero se coloca el terminal cerrando el lado más largo.
3-Se introduce el adaptador cortado dentro del agujero del ángulo y se sujeta enrroscándole la tuerca con las arandelas para que quede fijo.
4-Aquí se tiene lo que se va a introducir por el adaptador, el perno, con su resorte y su tuerca, se coloca el resorte en el perno, luego se atraviesa el perno por el adaptados de CATV.
5-Una vez atravesado el adaptador de CATV con el perno y resorte, se sujeta todo con la tuerca del perno.
Listo ya se tiene la parte mecánica, fácil no!!!!
Que les parece!!! comenten a ver si voy bien!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Que les parece!!! comenten a ver si voy bien!!!


No quería ensuciar el hilo hasta que terminaras, pero bueno...si querés comentarios...DALE QUE ESTA BUENOOOOO!!!!!!

PD: No es por ser pedigüeño, pero - por favor - poné fotos separadas que es más fácil seguir el desarrollo.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Jul 24, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> No quería ensuciar el hilo hasta que terminaras, pero bueno...si querés comentarios...DALE QUE ESTA BUENOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> PD: No es por ser pedigüeño, pero - por favor - poné fotos separadas que es más fácil seguir el desarrollo.



l problema es que tndría que editar igual número de archivos, ya los tengo así porque los publiqué en otor foro!!!
Para ponerlos en el servidor??? ya subí una veintena de pedales!! es así o como lo tengo que hacer????



ezavalla dijo:


> No quería ensuciar el hilo hasta que terminaras, pero bueno...si querés comentarios...DALE QUE ESTA BUENOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> PD: No es por ser pedigüeño, pero - por favor - poné fotos separadas que es más fácil seguir el desarrollo.



El problema es que tendría que editar igual número de archivos, ya los tengo así porque los publiqué en otro foro!!!
Para ponerlos en el servidor??? ya subí una veintena de pedales!! es así o como lo tengo que hacer????



sigo con el TUTO:

En la foto está el interruptor de 6 patitas de color rojo, luego el de 3 patitas de color azul, suman 9 patitas mismo 3pdt importado.
Le sigue el PCB donde sueldo ambos interruptores juntos, debajo el PCB con las indicaciones de que va donde.
pronto como colocar el PCB con los interruptores en el ángulo donde se puso la parte movible.
Que tal como la ven!!!!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Jul 25, 2012)

Creo tercera y ultima parte???? jejejjeejeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee esta es una versión muy antique de mi 3pdt; pero un poco de pachencha para ir colgando las modificaciones que les fuí haciendo de a pocos!!!
Acá la parte final de como colocar todo junto, el interruptor con su PCB y la arte mecánica con el perno y etc:

1-se hacen dos agujeros roscados para colocar separadores de PCB de esos que vienen para ensamblar PCs; a los ensambladores les queda comobasura, los adquiero a buen precio.
2-se enroscan esos separadores, aquí vista de frente.
3-ista lateran de esos separadores, tienen un agujero rosocado.
4-Habiendo hecho los agujeros en el PCB y mediante tornillos se procede a juntar todo.
5-Ajustando los tornillos para colocar sobre los separadores de PC el PCB con los interruptores.
6-3pdt terminado y listo para utilizarce.


estas son las tripas de un LITTLE ANGEL CHORUS donde se ve claramente como se interconecta con el PCB.
Ese primer modelo lo utilicé en pedales hechos con cajas de paso de luz hace ya muchos años, pero resolvió definitivamente el problema de no tener; hasta el día de hoy, un 3pdt comercial que no les intereza a los importadores de partes electrónicas en mi país el traerlo o importarlo desde el productor o fafricante CHINO que vale centavos de DOLLAR!!!!! si CENTAVOS de dollar no llega a un dollar!!!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Jul 26, 2012)

Esa es toda la info con eso tienes sufi pa tus engendritos lo que toy modificando es reducir el tamaño porque mide 5cm de alto; lo hice para cajas de paso de luz de 5cm de alto!! donde realizaba mis primeros pedalitos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2012)

*Lo que mas importa es la idea* y no el PCB, por que dudo que todos puedan conseguir exactamente los mismos conmutadores, y en ese caso el PCB no vale mucho.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Jul 28, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> *Lo que mas importa es la idea* y no el PCB, por que dudo que todos puedan conseguir exactamente los mismos conmutadores, y en ese caso el PCB no vale mucho.



En el comercio hay otros conmutadores de 6 patas y de 12 patas más grandes; con los cuales se les puede soldar directo a las orejitas o mediante su respectivo PCB:


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Sep 11, 2012)

0002 dijo:
			
		

> Haz dado más de una idea a más de uno , gran aporte brother, en la medida de lo posible intentaré subir fotos de alguno que pueda armar .
> 
> Saludos.



De eso se trata, en mi país los que traen de forma particular son unos uzureros, aprovechan que comercialmente no se venden en tiendas especializadas, y quieren demasiado por ese stomp!! el CHINO que los fabrica cobra 80 centavitos de dols la unidad, pero quiere que le compres 2000 unidades!!
Asi que se me prendió el foco hace ya muchos años de eso, en los 80´s que lo vengo a ser nunca lo publiqué, ahora ta en muchos foros aa ayudar se ha dicho!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex2040bR (Feb 16, 2013)

Hola amigos del foro, en esta ocasión voy a compartirles cómo fabricar un 3PDT casero 
con materiales fáciles de conseguir, de un tamaño muy similar a los comprados y que funciona muy bien.
Todo comienza por no conseguir en mí zona de residencia, solo había DPDT caros 
y de mala calidad, por lo que decidí hacerlo yo mismo con materiales estándares y que pueda sustituir a futuro.
Les dejo una imagen animada de algo robusto para comandar DPDT pequeños 
en caso de querer montarlos en la PCB principal y luego un video de como es la versión definitiva más reducida.






Espero les sirva y cualquier cosa estoy a su disposición


----------



## capitanp (Feb 17, 2013)

Digamos un *Foot Swith 3pdt*


----------



## alvez (May 15, 2013)

Me podrias decir los materiales para hacer el 3pdt dy??? por fa*vor*


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 15, 2013)

alvez dijo:


> Me podrias decir los materiales para hacer el 3pdt dy??? por fa*vor*


Amigo, *GodSaveMetal* al comienzo del post detalla los materiales con gráficos bien explicados, y en el video que coloqué se entiende pieza por pieza como está colocada 
Esto son solo "ejemplos" que puedes usar para hacerlo a tú gusto, no hay normas o materiales que te limiten, es solo cuestión de pensar cómo funciona cada pieza y darse maña experimentando...
Para el que armé usé un trozo de abertura de aluminio, un pico de cámara de aire de bicicleta, tornillos, una broca (mecha) de 1mm rota, 2 DPDT mini, pcb para soldarlos (está debajo del video el link), después los aislantes de cables que puse son solo para sujetar y mantener separado los terminales de hacer un corto con la carcasa, para ello se reemplazará por cualquier aislante o incluso silicona de la pistola eléctrica.
Espero haberte ayudado, si tienes dudas solo relee el post desde el comienzo o vuelve a publicar y te responderemos.

Saludos


----------

